# haribo instead of dextrose lol



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

noticed i run out of dextrose this morning for pwo shake , so went an bough a bag of haribo , per 100 g had 75 or summin carb 60 of which sugars , an no fat or nothing else really , so these would be suitable right??


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

I guess so! though a banana would be just as good, or mixing some lucozade in ya shake isnt a bad choice either, plenty things you can do tbh.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

yeah yeah i see what ya saying im just hoping people say yep haribo is fine lol , i well enjoyed them this morning lol


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Dantreadz85 said:


> yeah yeah i see what ya saying im just hoping people say yep haribo is fine lol , i well enjoyed them this morning lol


haha well its sugar so PWO I guess its okay, as long as you didnt eat the whole frickin bag:laugh:


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Seyyed said:


> haha well its sugar so PWO I guess its okay, as long as you didnt eat the whole frickin bag:laugh:


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm lol


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

You can't stop eating them once you've started tbh!


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Spriggen said:


> You can't stop eating them once you've started tbh!


i found that this morning lol , but weighed up into little bags of the right values an i think i could be onto a winner here lol


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

I have a mate who sears by marshmallows for PWO...:laugh:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

LMAO, banana i would say is a better choice.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

funny enough in last months issue of muscle and fitness it suggests a small bag of haribo cola bottles. 168 cals, 4g protein, 40g carbs, 0g fat


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Right i'm off down the cinema after work for a pick & mix mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm sweeties


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

pecman said:


> Right i'm off down the cinema after work for a pick & mix mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm sweeties


lol im going cash an carry tonight gonna pick myself up a few boxes of sweets , i know what my new post work out carbs are lol ..

and hilly plz dont spoil this thread with talk of fruits , this is a sweety thread ha ha ha


----------



## garylythgoe (Aug 25, 2009)

I know someone that used Haribo for a sugar intake too, very good!

Is PWO - post workout or pre workout? Sorry n00b question!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

garylythgoe said:


> I know someone that used Haribo for a sugar intake too, very good!
> 
> Is PWO - post workout or pre workout? Sorry n00b question!


Post


----------



## garylythgoe (Aug 25, 2009)

I normally have half a bottle of lucozade/powerade and a banana with a protein shake after training, so sounds like im on the right track!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Don't they stick in your throat as you try to drink them mixed in with your shake? :lol:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

garylythgoe said:


> I normally have half a bottle of lucozade/powerade and a banana with a protein shake after training, so sounds like im on the right track!


It's all relevant to your goals and bodytype etc,however,if you choose to go down the high GI route then Haribo's would not be my choice -


Ingredients: Sugar, Glucose Syrup, Water, Gelling Agent (Gelatine), Citric Acid, Flavourings, Colours (Quinoline Yellow, Sunset Yellow FCF, Ponceau 4R, Indigo Carmine, Green S), Glazing Agents (Vegetable Oil, Beeswax and Carnuba Wax)


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I've just ordered my stock of powders for my PWO drink.

Will be having 40g Dextrose, 40g Corn Starch, 10g BCAA, 10g EAA, 10g Glutamine, 10g Creatine.


----------

